# Living Room/Dining Room Combo



## vicpet (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful Home! I think the color and style of table #3 with the dark finish on the top which will contrast with the floor and wall color but coordinate nicely with the brown leather furniture is a nice choice. It brings a little of that shabby chic style from your kitchen into the rest of the living area. Classy, Chic, Rustic.... great combination. Good luck. Would love to see pics of the rest of the room when completed.


----------



## nobee (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome designs dude. all are settled in manners . very nice to have this now i will be implement to these in my home.


----------

